# Snowboard Bag



## Thinker (May 6, 2018)

Hello! I checked this topic and didn't see anything come up for a while. I currently have a Burton Wheelie Gig bag but it ripped after several trips. Customer service says warranty doesn't cover it since it looks like it's damage from the airline. So I'm between buying another Burton Wheelie or a Dakine Low Roller. Does anybody have experience with both?


----------



## korer (Apr 7, 2021)

I have the low roller only been using for one season and am pretty haply with it. In the past I had another Dakine with straps only and without wheels, it had been ripped like 6 cm at one spot. Glued and taped, wife is still using it.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

I have a Dakine Low Roller and a Dakine Tour. I use the Dakine Low Roller for travelling on a plane and I use the tour if I'm going away local by car. I had the low roller for over 4 or 5 years and no issue with the straps, zippers or wheels. Very good quality!!


----------



## SandPounder (Apr 8, 2021)

Dakine LowRoller is a nice bag for sure. I current love my Rome Cache board bag. I've had it for a few years, and have been to Europe, Canada and Mt. Baker with it. Bombproof and fits a ton of gear.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I dig my low roller!


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Thinker said:


> Hello! I checked this topic and didn't see anything come up for a while. I currently have a Burton Wheelie Gig bag but it ripped after several trips. Customer service says warranty doesn't cover it since it looks like it's damage from the airline. So I'm between buying another Burton Wheelie or a Dakine Low Roller. Does anybody have experience with both?


Maybe consider a hard case for air travel

Series 3 Sportube Ski Case


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

The Djärv Snowroller (1st Generation)


The best designed ski and snowboard bag on the market. Combining lightweight materials, length-adjustability and smart storage solutions.




dbjourney.com





I hear good things about the douchebag board bag

I've got a thule double roller bag 165cm. I haven't tried it out on a flight yet... waiting for covid fuckery to pass.








Review of Thule RoundTrip Roller 165cm: Lightweight snowboard bag


Looking for a robust, spacious and lightweight snowboard bag with wheels? Then check out this review of Thule RoundTrip Roller 165cm. Tested on many trips.




awe365.com


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Maybe consider a hard case for air travel
> 
> Series 3 Sportube Ski Case


I have one of these, it'll take a lot of gear. It can also double as a roof box with some decent straps. It's fucking heavy though so I don't usually fly with it - only really worth it you're travelling with a quiver.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I've had two Dakine Low Rollers for my family for over a decade. Lots of travel in Europe, North America and NZ. Still going strong. 💪


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Another vote for low roller.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

My favorite bag _ever_ was the Bakoda Travel Closet, which had a great feature where the boot section could be unzipped into its own bag if one was overweight. Sadly, Bakoda was sold to Northwave years ago and that whole line eventually imploded. (I have contemplated somehow getting this design re-made, but don't have a luggage manufacturer handy in the Rolodex )











Now I use a Nidecker Board Tram which I'm happy with, lots of big pockets. The only downside is they for some reason didn't include interior straps for tie down. I've talked to them about it and they said maybe they'll consider adding them whenever it's time for a design change. Yes Snowboards also has the same bag with their branding.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

I have both the DaKine Low Roller, High Roller and Burton Wheelie. Prefer the Low but have been eyeing a DB as a replacement for HR and Wheelie.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Douchebag is the worst fucking name for a bag ever (they're making a pretty hard pivot to "Db", they apparently just changed their URL domain from douchebags.com to dbjourneys.com) but they make the best soft bags on the market IMO. Super modular, good balance between protection and lightness.









The Djärv Snowroller (1st Generation)


The best designed ski and snowboard bag on the market. Combining lightweight materials, length-adjustability and smart storage solutions.




dbjourney.com





Heads up, airlines won't comp you (or at least their policy is not to comp you) unless you have a hard case bag. Personally I'd rather risk it with soft bags than deal with storing and carrying hard case bags, but your risk tolerance and storage capacity situations may differ from my own.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

> Heads up, airlines won't comp you (or at least their policy is not to comp you) unless you have a hard case bag


yeah... years ago, somewhere between SFO and DEN, baggage weenies broke a helmet(!) that was in a soft Salomon bag I used to have and the airline wouldn't do anything about it. It cracked along the side near the ears, totally at a weak point.

Now I pack a helmet in my regular luggage to protect it (irony! ).


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

eelpout said:


> yeah... years ago, somewhere between SFO and DEN, baggage weenies broke a helmet(!) that was in a soft Salomon bag I used to have and the airline wouldn't do anything about it. It cracked along the side near the ears, totally at a weak point.
> 
> Now I pack a helmet in my regular luggage to protect it (irony! ).


Airline fuckery aside, you should carry the helmet on you anyway. Non-catastrophic knocks (like hard slams don't actually crack the helmet) degrade EPS' protective performance. I get enough of those just cruising around the resort, no need to accelerate that process.

My go-to rule when I fly is boots, helmet, and essential soft goods in my carry-on, everything else checked in. Anywhere I would fly to ride, I can rent a decent demo board in town or at the resort. I am probably not going to find boots that fit and would really, really rather not use rental fleet long johns.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

kimchijajonshim said:


> ...would really, really rather not use rental fleet long johns.


Is that really a thing? Ew.


----------



## korer (Apr 7, 2021)

Just bought the second low roller for the wifey.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

kimchijajonshim said:


> Airline fuckery aside, you should carry the helmet on you anyway. Non-catastrophic knocks (like hard slams don't actually crack the helmet) degrade EPS' protective performance. I get enough of those just cruising around the resort, no need to accelerate that process.
> 
> My go-to rule when I fly is boots, helmet, and essential soft goods in my carry-on, everything else checked in. Anywhere I would fly to ride, I can rent a decent demo board in town or at the resort. I am probably not going to find boots that fit and would really, really rather not use rental fleet long johns.


Helmet in carry on is a great idea, would love to put boots in carry-on, but I thought that 30-40L pack is about max volume for carry-on, at least on international flights. boots and helmet would eat that capacity up, surely.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Boots in the check-in luggage, helmet with your carry-on. Never had a problem with that.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Manicmouse said:


> Boots in the check-in luggage, helmet with your carry-on. Never had a problem with that.


Helmet, 1pr goggles tucked in helmet, exxy gloves, spare insoles, jacket, camera, tablet, water bottle & snacks for flight.
I have thought of wearing boots onto plane and then changing into tevas & stowing boots in overhead locker, anyone done that?


----------



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

I bring my boots,socks,goggles, beanie,thermals,jacket,pants,gloves,shorts,briefs,t-shirt in a small suitcase carry on.
Space age vacuum bag smashes everything and it all fits.
One year my friends didn't get their gear for 3 days. Also spoke to a couple at Jackson hole who said it's been 3 days and still don't have their bags, that made me travel with everything I need.


----------



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

I travel with 3 boards close to 50lbs and my edges were cutting though my Burton and Dakine bags.
I gaffer taped cardboard strips on the inside to protect the bag, problem solved.


----------



## Thinker (May 6, 2018)

Awesome! I didn't know about gafer tapes. Thanks everyone for the responses. Looks like I'll try the Dakine Low Roller next time based on the recommendations.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

I pack 2 boards and everything in my Oakley 15 year old snowboard bag, usually weights at least 25kgs. I just take a back pack apart from it but I go to Japan and they are amazing with luggage. Just don't get anything too small, not worth the drama. If it's too heavy, take shit out, check in and put it back in on y9our way to the place where the large luggage goes. Done it for years.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

rayt100 said:


> I travel with 3 boards close to 50lbs and my edges were cutting though my Burton and Dakine bags.
> I gaffer taped cardboard strips on the inside to protect the bag, problem solved.


Got you beat I think. on my trip to Snowmass and Vail last week, this happened to my Nidecker Board Tram:































I talked to Nidecker about it and they were a bit indifferent to the whole thing. Ya know, "baggage handlers happen." Which was a _total_ _flip_ from 2 years ago when I got it and they were all apologetic about not having internal straps and offered to send me another if they changed the design (which they never did). The irony is, if this had the internal tie downs and the boards were not free to slide around, likely they wouldn't have gone into a slicing motion and caused this to happen.

The reason they are a bit nonchalant about it is they are getting out of the snowboard bag business after this year, too costly they said. Too bad, because there are some things to like about this design which was originally from Flow.


----------



## SandPounder (Apr 8, 2021)

Sorry to hear about your bag issues. Just to let you know, I always wrap by boards in a towel so the edges don't touch the sides. I've been using the same Rome Cache board bag for the last 4 years, and have no problems. It's been to Europe once and Canada twice. Or you could look into getting one of those neoprene board sleeves. Bataleon has a nice one for $50 on their site.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

eelpout said:


> Got you beat I think. on my trip to Snowmass and Vail last week, this happened to my Nidecker Board Tram:
> View attachment 161740
> View attachment 161741
> View attachment 161742
> ...


When I travel overseas I have all my boards layered up in their own individual space sack. This helps protect both the board and wheelie bag from cuts/scratches/damage. Remember it's all going on a plane in a storage container with all the other oversize and is handled by baggage staff that don't give a shit you have thousands of $$$ of gear inside. I also save and customise foam pieces and bubble wrap and throw this into the cavities left in the bag to pad it up.

A cheaper option is everytime I buy a board online I ask the store if they can throw in their spare snowboard storage bags they have laying around. They often send my like +/- 6 in the board box when they package up. With Burton these are the cardboard sleeves and with a lot of other brands they are plastic and material combinations. I normally give these away to my customers that come in for Board/Ski Service that are going overseas or have wheelie bags as their main storage facility with multiple boards inside.










Burton Wheelie Gig V Dakine Fall Line Snowboard/Ski Bag...


❄ Burton Wheelie Gig V Dakine Fall Line Snowboard/Ski Bag Review (Part 1). (Due to the 10 picture limit per post, this review will come in 3 parts). ❄ Brand: Burton, ❄ Model: Wheelie Gig, ❄ YOM: 2016, ❄ Waterproofing: Water repellent finish, ❄ Material: 600D polyester construction with TPE...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

eelpout said:


> Got you beat I think. on my trip to Snowmass and Vail last week, this happened to my Nidecker Board Tram:
> View attachment 161740
> View attachment 161741
> View attachment 161742
> ...


 My bag is stuffed boards,boots,bindings and clothes so it doesn't move around. My Burton bag has the internal tie strap but I was getting cuts nose and tail on the sides that's why I taped the cardboard to the bag.Try putting you boards in sleeves.
I was in Snowmass 2 weeks ago and Utah last week,


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

I’ve been protecting the ends of the boards with bubble wrap “booties” and garbage bags over that for a long time. Now I’ll just wrap some cloth or towels around the center as well. The problem can be TSA always seems to open these bags up and move stuff about.

I have a couple of those zippered sleeves lying around. Guess I could put them to travel use.

Interesting that someone mentioned the Rome Cache, that’s what Nidecker support said I should look at as a replacement. Guess they are going to keep that one in production (since they own Rome too 🙃).


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

fyi. found these soft polyester protection sleeves. a little heavier than i’d like, but will do the job. some say they will eventually tear through, but can be resewn. 









Amazon.com : MONS Powder Snowboard Setback Stance Protection Soft Sleeve Cover with Binding On for packing in board bag Scratch-Resistant : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : MONS Powder Snowboard Setback Stance Protection Soft Sleeve Cover with Binding On for packing in board bag Scratch-Resistant : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

MountainMystic said:


> Helmet, 1pr goggles tucked in helmet, exxy gloves, spare insoles, jacket, camera, tablet, water bottle & snacks for flight.
> I have thought of wearing boots onto plane and then changing into tevas & stowing boots in overhead locker, anyone done that?


My daughter and I wear our boots on the plane. I don't wanna rent boots, and usually that's not an option anyways. Airlines have lost my bags, and I've seen guys not able to ride, waiting on bags.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Aztrailerhawk said:


> My daughter and I wear our boots on the plane. I don't wanna rent boots, and usually that's not an option anyways. Airlines have lost my bags, and I've seen guys not able to ride, waiting on bags.


That sounds horrendous! I'd never wear boots on a plane...

I had my luggage arrive a day late in Aspen and had to rent boots for a day, no big deal.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Manicmouse said:


> That sounds horrendous! I'd never wear boots on a plane...
> 
> I had my luggage arrive a day late in Aspen and had to rent boots for a day, no big deal.


At 6'4" in an economy seat with snowboard boots on would be like shear torture.

'


----------



## OldSnow (Nov 20, 2019)

Manicmouse said:


> That sounds horrendous! I'd never wear boots on a plane...
> 
> I had my luggage arrive a day late in Aspen and had to rent boots for a day, no big deal.


I've had luggage get lost for 3-8 days before - so I carry my boots as carry on these days.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Craig64 said:


> At 6'4" in an economy seat with snowboard boots on would be like shear torture.
> 
> '


only would wear them onto the plane, then change into sandals. NFW would be able to sit in economy with them on. totally agree.


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

Manicmouse said:


> That sounds horrendous! I'd never wear boots on a plane...
> 
> I had my luggage arrive a day late in Aspen and had to rent boots for a day, no big deal.


I want my stuff. My whole kit, except board and bindings, fits in my carry-on if I wear my boots on the plane. It would be a epic drag to have to find boots, googles, base layers, pants, jacket etc, last minute. I forgot to pack my snow pants one year in Silverton, damn that was a pain in the a**. Borrowing a board and bindings? Not THAT terrible, and I might ride something I like even. I kinda ride the same stuff over and over. 

And once your on the plane, the boots can come off.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Aztrailerhawk said:


> I want my stuff. My whole kit, except board and bindings, fits in my carry-on if I wear my boots on the plane. It would be a epic drag to have to find boots, googles, base layers, pants, jacket etc, last minute. I forgot to pack my snow pants one year in Silverton, damn that was a pain in the a**. Borrowing a board and bindings? Not THAT terrible, and I might ride something I like even. I kinda ride the same stuff over and over.
> 
> And once your on the plane, the boots can come off.


Not enough room in the carry on? That's how I roll - boots, pants, goggles, gloves and enough bits for a couple of days in a back pack with me in the cabin.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

For me all gear is in a Dakine Low Roller except jacket, helmet and a lightweight backpack. Technically 2 Low Rollers for 5 people these days!


----------



## Robert Collins (9 mo ago)

Hello!
I bring my all stuff with me when I go snowboarding. This is because we can't know which things will be needed there.
I put my skating helmet, goggle, my clothes, beanie, and all other stuff in my bags.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't trust baggage handlers not to crush my helmet. I'll always carry it on.


----------

